# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Diskutime mbi Oliver Jens Schmitt

## angmokio

*Schmitt: Lufta e Skënderbeut, hakmarrje personale*

Gazeta Panorama
8 October, 2012

Fatos Lubonja

Ka qenë vërtet një “atlet i krishterimit” apo një aventurier e një hakmarrës?   

Deri vonë, askush nuk guxonte ta vinte këtë në dyshim për Heroin tonë Kombëtar, Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu. Disa vite më parë, historiani Oliver Jens Schmitt, në një vepër të tij kushtuar Gjergj Kastriotit, ndër të tjera servirte edhe një dokument, sipas të cilit lufta e tij kundër Sulltanit s’ishte gjë tjetër veçse hakmarrje personale ndaj vrasjes së të atit. Në këtë 100-vjetor të pavarësisë, revista “Përpjekja” i ka kushtuar një numër të veçantë pikërisht Skënderbeut. Ndër të tjera, në këtë numër është edhe një intervistë me historianin, realizuar nga publicisti Fatos Lubonja, i cili u rikthehet 2-3 çështjeve që bënë bujë në momentin e daljes së librit. Më poshtë po ofrojmë një pjesë të kësaj interviste.
Para së gjithash, deri në kohët e fundit nuk kemi pasur asnjë dokument mbi motivet personale të Skënderbeut, që, sikurse e kam theksuar që në fillim, nuk i japin, megjithatë, një shpjegim njëmotivësh kryengritjes. Deri tani është marrë thjesht me mend se motivi i tij kryesor ishte patriotizmi. Por burimet që e mbështetin këtë teori mungojnë, pa harruar pastaj se kjo teori projekton kategoritë moderne në mesjetën e hershme. Sigurisht, ne do të kishim dëshiruar një numër më të madh dokumentesh, por unë mendoj se dokumenti në fjalë është shumë i besueshëm. Le ta shpjegoj në detaje, hap pas hapi, atë që quhet „kritika e burimit” (Quellenkritik). Para së gjithash, duhet të shqyrtojmë gjininë e tekstit dhe besueshmërinë e tij. Ai i përket një lloj burimi që quhen „dispacci” apo raporte diplomatike të ambasadorëve të përhershëm, që janë përdorur gjerësisht nga historianët që kanë studiuar Italinë e Rilindjes. Ishte dinastia Sforza që vendosi sistemin e ambasadorëve të përhershëm në oborre të rëndësishme - duke zëvendësuar kështu sistemin e vjetër të ambasadorëve që dërgoheshin për misione të kufizuara në kohë. Për këtë, Sforzat rekrutuan njerëz të mirarsimuar, analistë të përgatitur. Nëse ju do të lexoni jo vetëm një raportim, por krejt serinë, bëhet i qartë niveli i lartë i analizës dhe i përpikërisë së këtyre shërbimeve diplomatike. Ky është një “i kërkimit shkencor historik - ka një duzinë „dispacces” që kanë të bëjnë me Skënderbeun, të botuara që prej 1940-s, vlerën e të cilëve askush nuk e ka vënë në dyshim. Ky vështrim i përgjithshëm sigurisht nuk e përjashton se këta ambasadorë të kenë bërë edhe gabime në parashtrimin e fakteve. Në fakt, dokumenti në fjalë na jep informacion mbi politikën italiane dhe na përshkruan audiencën e ambasadorit të Skënderbeut në Romë. Skënderbeu quhet në këtë kontekst një „infidel” (i pafe), një e dhënë kjo që u korrigjua nga i njëjti ambasador disa ditë më vonë në një raport të dytë, që e plotësoi të parin. Kjo e bën të qartë se diplomatët milanezë u përpoqën të marrin informacione të tjera mbi Skënderbeun dhe korrigjuan pjesën e gabuar të raportit të parë - Skënderbeu ishte një i krishterë, jo një „i pafe”, por ata nuk e korrigjuan përshkrimin e pritjes në përgjithësi, që përmban dy pjesë: motivin e Skënderbeut dhe një parashtrim të përgatitjeve detare të osmanëve.
Për të gjykuar vlerën e burimit, duhet pasur parasysh edhe situata politike e atij momenti: Konstandinopoli kishte rënë disa muaj më parë dhe Papa Nikolla V po përpiqej dëshpërimisht të organizonte rezistencën kundër përparimit osman. Në këtë moment, një ambasador nga Shqipëria kërkon ndihmë dhe thekson se zotëria i tij nuk po lufton për fenë e krishterë, por për „ odio privato”. Thjesht, nuk ka arsye pse diplomatët milanezë ta kenë sajuar një histori të tillë. Do të kishte qenë shumë më e lehtë që ata të kishin raportuar për një princ ballkanas që po kërkonte ndihmë në një luftë fetare kundër Perandorisë Osmane myslimane, argument ky që do t’u vinte shumë për shtat edhe ideve politike të papës dhe klimës politike në Italinë e asaj kohe. Ambasadorët e Skënderbeut duhet ta kenë kuptuar se pozicioni i tij ishte disi i pavolitshëm, sepse papa sigurisht do të ishte më i gatshëm të mbështeste një princ të krishterë që e paraqiste veten si kampion të krishterimit kundër islamit, sesa një fisnik që ishte përfshirë në një konflikt personal me sulltanin dhe ambasadorët e të cilit theksonin se feja nuk luante ndonjë rol në këtë ndeshje. Nuk është për t’u habitur që Skënderbeu ndërroi shumë shpejt strategji dhe u përpoq të sigurojë ndihmë si kampion i një lufte fetare, ide kjo që u zhvillua një vit më vonë nga Papa Kaliksti III. Prandaj mendoj se një analizë e dokumentit dhe e kontekstit të tij shpie në përfundimin se ambasadorët milanezë thjesht kanë raportuar çfarë dëgjuan nga ambasadori i Skënderbeut. Ata s’kishin pse ta ndryshonin parashtrimin e tij që ishte mjaft i mirinformuar edhe për sa i përket strategjisë detare të Mehmetit. Dhe s’është se ata kanë përçuar thashetheme, sepse kanë qenë vetë dëshmitarë të audiencës.
Marrëdhënia midis Skënderbeut dhe Mehmetit është vërtet një nga gjërat më të ndërlikuara në biografinë e Gjergj Kastriotit. Në libër jam përpjekur ta bëj të qartë kufirin midis provës burimore dhe hipotezës. Aty dallimi metodologjik midis një baze tërësore dokumentare dhe indicieve është shumë i qartë. Problemi ynë kryesor është mungesa e burimeve mbi zhvillimet politike në oborrin osman. Kronikanët osmanë nuk japin narrativa të pavarura dhe kritike mbi faktet politike. Ata vazhdojnë traditën e vjetër të biografisë orientale në shërbim të dinastive sunduese; nuk shkruajnë mbi jetën e rretheve brenda oborrit osman, dhe kjo është veçanërisht e vërtetë për rastet kur ka vend për vërejtje kritike. Vrasja e princit Aladin Ali Çelebi nuk përmendet në këto kronika, gjë që flet shumë. Kuptohet se Mehmeti II nuk dëshironte ta kujtonte vëllain e tij më të madh, birin e përzgjedhur të Muratit II. Historiografi osman Neshri ka vënë në dukje thjesht se „në këtë vit (1443) i biri i Sulltan Muratit, princi Aladin, vdiq.” (Shih përmbledhjen e burimeve të përkthyera nga: Colin Imber: The Crusade of Varna, 1443-1445. Aldershot 2006, p. 183). Kjo heshtje është shumë domethënëse, nëse kemi parasysh se Murati II la amanet që të varrosej pranë Aladinit. Pa vrasjen e Aladinit, Mehmeti nuk do të ishte bërë kurrë sundimtar i perandorisë. Nga burimet që kemi dimë pra, këto gjëra: se princi i kurorës u vra në qershor 1443; se Skënderbeu ishte i përfshirë në këtë vrasje; se Barleti e quan Mehmetin „vrasës të të vëllait”; dhe se Mehmeti nuk e kultivoi kujtimin e vëllait të vdekur. Është e drejtë të shtrojmë pyetjen se si ishte e mundur një vrasje e tillë, ndërkohë që Aladini po komandonte një ushtri në Anadoll. Ja pse unë u përpoqa të identifikoja personat që mund të kishin pasur një motiv dhe njëherësh pushtet politik për të eliminuar princin e kurorës. Kam frikë se nuk do të jemi kurrë në gjendje ta rindërtojmë këtë vrasje në të gjitha detajet e saj, sepse as vetë Murati II nuk mundi ta gjejë vrasësin apo vrasësen apo, tek e fundit, nuk kishte dëshirë apo nuk qe i aftë ta dënonte atë. Ajo që kam ekspozuar në librin tim, është një shpjegim i bazuar mbi aspektin e motiveve dhe atë të mundësive për të vepruar. Burime të reja sigurisht do të lejojnë shpjegime të tjera, por kam frikë se provat do të mbeten të pakta.
Për sa u përket marrëdhënieve të Skënderbeut me Mehmetin, nga përshkrimet e Barletit mund të deduktojmë së paku përshtypjet e klimës midis tyre; nuk ka dyshim për faktin se ata kanë pasur marrëdhënie të afërta, se janë njohur me njëri-tjetrin, ndoshta edhe e kanë respektuar njëri-tjetrin. Ishte bash kjo njohje e mendësisë osmane që e bëri Skënderbeun të mos pranonte ofertën për vasalitet - ofertë që despoti serb George Brankoviæ e pranoi më 1444, e që nuk e shpëtoi principatën e tij nga aneksimi i saj përfundimtar në perandori, më 1459.
Skënderbeu dhe i ati duket se kanë ruajtur një marrëdhënie të fortë me njëri-tjetrin edhe gjatë kohës kur Skënderbeu ishte larg vendit të tij të lindjes. Ambasadori i Skënderbeut është mjaft i qartë kur përshkruan vdekjen e Ivanit dhe reagimin e Skenderbeut "Odio privato" mund te perkthehet si hakmarrje.

*"Politikanët shqiptarë po e përdorin Skënderbeun"*

Intervista: Oliver Jens Schmitt i pergjigjet kundervenies se Shqiptareve.

Në historiografinë shqiptare me frymë nacionaliste, periudha e Skënderbeut konsiderohet si “koha në prag të pushtimit” apo e rezistencës ndaj pushtuesit osman dhe pastaj e gjithë periudha pesëqindvjeçare osmane është quajtur si “pushtim” prej të cilit shqiptarët më në fund çlirohen më 1912-n. Në librin tuaj ju e bëni të qartë se sa e vështirë është të flitet për pushtim, kur që në shekullin XV shohim se një pjesë e pushtuesve ishin arbër të konvertuar në myslimanë apo se si arbrit e Beratit ishin kundër çlirimit të qytetit të tyre nga Skënderbeu. Nën këndvështrimin tuaj, a i shkon termi pushtim kësaj periudhe 500-vjeçare apo çfarë do t’i shkonte më saktë?

- Akuza tjetër që ju bëhet është mohimi i motivit të lirisë për kryengritjen. Kuptohet qartë se kritikët bëjnë atë që ju e quani “prapaprojektim i identiteteve moderne etnike në Mesjetë” e në këtë kontekst, edhe i lirisë kombëtare. Por, nëse mund të flitet për liri, nga libri juaj del qartë se kjo është „krenaria” e malësorëve që nuk donin t’u paguanin taksa zotërinjve të fushave dhe të
luftonin në ushtritë e tyre. D.m.th. liria e maleve, siç e quani ju, që vazhdoi deri në 1912-n. Por kjo liri ndryshe mund të quhet edhe izolim dhe kjo ngre çështjen se, duke qenë kjo pjesa më e prapambetur e Shqipërisë, e sunduar nga Kanuni, shkojmë te problemi tjetër i debatueshëm i rolit të Perandorisë Osmane në këto treva. Në historiografinë nacional-komuniste shqiptare ajo konsiderohet si prurëse e prapambetjes. Cili është roli i kësaj perandorie në këto treva sipas jush?


Përpara se t’i përgjigjem kësaj pyetjeje, ndoshta na duhet të vëmë në dukje se termi pushtim mbulon në shqip një spektër semantik interesant, sepse mund të përkthehet me „conquest” dhe me „occupation”. Në fakt shumë historianë tradicionalë ballkanas përdorin termin „occupation” për të përcaktuar sundimin osman. Termi „conquest” është më i përshtatshëm për të përshkruar periudhën e parë osmane, e cila në shumë krahina të Ballkanit, veçanërisht në Shqipërinë Veriore dhe Qendrore u karakterizua nga dhuna dhe luftime që vazhduan me ndërprerje dhe me zona gjeografike për disa dekada. Termi „pushtim” (occupation) nuk përdoret më në historiografinë ndërkombëtare kur flitet për Perandorinë Osmane. Natyra e sundimit osman megjithatë është e hapur për debat: imazhi shumë i errët i përshkruar nga historianët ballkanas kontraston shumë me një interpretim jashtëzakonisht pozitiv që japin kryesisht historianët turq dhe disa historianë osmanistë perëndimorë. Siç ka thënë historiani i famshëm gjerman Thomas Nipperdey, historia nuk është kurrë bardhë e zi, ajo është gri, në një pafundësi variantesh të grisë. Kjo është edhe një pjesë e përgjigjes ndaj pyetjes suaj shumë të komplikuar mbi trashëgiminë osmane të së cilës, në fakt, nuk mund të përgjigjesh me pak fjalë. Është e rëndësishme të specifikohet se për cilën periudhë të sundimit osman po flasim, për cilën krahinë, për cilin grup social/kultutor: Periudha e pushtimit (conquest) në shekullin XV pati zona rezistence të fortë vetëm në veriun katolik dhe në male, kurse qendrat ortodokse në jug vazhduan mënyrën e tyre të jetës tradicionale, së paku deri në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XVI, kur filloi procesi i gjatë dhe i ngadalshëm i islamizimit. Intensiteti i islamizimit dhe ritmi i tij ndryshonte nga krahina në krahinë, zhvillimi i tij ishte ndryshe në zonat urbane e ndryshe në ato malore. Nëse lexoni përshkrimin e Evlija Çelebiut të qyteteve si Elbasani, në mesin e shekullit XVII, keni përshtypjen e një kulture në lulëzim; por pjesa më e madhe e shekullit XIX, megjithatë u shenjua nga një rezistencë e fortë e shqiptarëve myslimanë ndaj reformave të Tanzimatit. Këto janë vetëm pak radhë që mund të orientojnë për një interpretim të sundimit osman.
Një dimension tjetër i rëndësishëm në analizimin e sundimit osman është ai i krahasimit të rastit shqiptar me atë të krahinave të tjera të Ballkanit, si dhe të zonave që kanë qenë nën sundimin hasburgas dhe venedikas. Sot, interpretimi i trashëgimisë osmane në Shqipëri varet shumë edhe nga këndvështrimet konfesionale dhe ideologjke, ku bie në sy se besimtarët myslimanë dhe katolikë kanë vështrime të ndryshme, ashtu sikurse kemi dhe partizanët e identitetit kombëtar të krijuar nga Rilindja, që kanë gjykimin e tyre ndaj Islamit. Diskursi i sotëm mbi identitetin shqiptar na i tregon qartë këto interpretime të ndryshme.

Në libër ju thoni se “deri më sot nuk vihet në dyshim në studimet shqiptare prapa projektimi i identiteteve moderne etnike në Mesjetë, nuk përfillen aspak teoritë moderne për krijimin e kombeve”; flisni për mbetje në “modelet e vjetra të të menduarit”. Ju jeni shprehur se kjo u dedikohet 50 vjetëve mbisundim të ideologjisë nacional-komuniste dhe vazhdimit të pushtetit të elitës që ka farkuar këtë ideologji. A vuan historiografia europiane perëndimore nga simptoma të ngjashme? Nëse po, cilat janë ideologjitë që ndikojnë sot në shkrimin e historisë në Europë?


Sot, një pjesë e historiografisë europiane përpiqet të ndërtojë një histori të përbashkët: kulturat e kujtesës të sponsorizuara nga shtetet dhe qeveritë, vendimet e parlamenteve rreth çështjeve historike (për shembull, gjenocidi në Armeni) më një anë, po i tërheqin historianët që t’u shërbejnë synimeve të qeverive dhe, nga ana tjetër, po e ngushtojnë kërkimin shkencor historik. Ekziston gjithmonë rreziku që politika të vendosë mbi historinë dhe kjo tendencë ekziston jo vetëm në shtetet autoritare si Rusia, por kudo ku politikanët përpiqen të imponojnë ideologjinë e tyre me ligj apo me rezoluta parlamentare. Një fenomen tjetër që u vu në dukje në kongresin botëror të historianëve në Amsterdam (nga prof. Marina Cattaruzza, Universiteti i Bernës), është ekzistenca e një tensioni midis moralit politik dhe kërkimit shkencor. Kjo është e vërtetë, mjaft të kesh parasysh proceset dhe strategjitë e autoviktimizimit, që janë të lidhura ngushtë me besimin se grupet që kanë qenë viktima nuk mund t’u bëjnë keq të tjerëve.


Në librin tuaj, mes të tjerash, parakaloni shkurtimisht mesazhet dhe domethëniet kryesore që ka marrë figura e Skënderbeut, nëpërmjet asaj që Eric Hobsbawm e quan “invented tradition”, përgjatë periudhave të tilla si ajo që konsiderohet Rilindja shqiptare (1878-1912), periudha e parë e shtetit të pavarur shqiptar (1912-1939), dhe periudha e nacional-komunizmit (1944-1990). Për këtë të fundit vini në dukje se krahas ruajtjes së vazhdimësisë ajo ka luajtur një rol edhe më përçudnues ndaj të vërtetës shkencore mbi Skënderbeun. Në periudhën paskomuniste, në këtë traditë ka tentativa për ta quajtur periudhën e tij si periudha e të kaluarës së artë (kur ishim pjesë e Europës), në të cilën po rikthehemi më në fund dhe Skënderbeu është interpretuar deri edhe si pararendës i NATO-s. Cili do të ishte komenti juaj mbi këto “krijime” të reja?


Aktualisht politikanët shqiptarë e përdorin shpesh Skënderbeun jo vetëm si një simbol të NATO-s dhe integrimit në BE, por edhe për politikat e brendshme p.sh., në fushatat elektorale gjatë vizitave shtetërore (veçanërisht në Vatikan) apo kur shpallin lajmin e heqjes së vizave për qytetarët shqiptarë. Debati mbi Skënderbeun që prej vitit 2008 u nxit nga politikanë që e kanë përdorur dhe vazhdojnë ta përdorin politikisht Skënderbeun dhe përpiqen të forcojnë imazhin e tyre duke e krahasuar veten me të - shembulli më i mirënjohur i këtij instrumentalizimi të historisë është Kryeministri aktual, Sali Berisha.

----------


## 2043

Ok te gjithe kemi dilemat tona per historine, madje do te donim edhe ta ndryshonim ndonjehere.
Nje gje vec nuk kuptoj:
Ku eshte qellimi i ketij Fatos Lubonjes?
Apo i gazetares qe e ben publik nje interviste te tille?
Cfare fiton e cfare humbet secili nga keta?
Kujt i intereson ky studim edhe nese eshte i vertete?
Ptuuuu
Race mu.ti

----------


## angmokio

> Ok te gjithe kemi dilemat tona per historine, madje do te donim edhe ta ndryshonim ndonjehere.
> Nje gje vec nuk kuptoj:
> Ku eshte qellimi i ketij Fatos Lubonjes?
> Apo i gazetares qe e ben publik nje interviste te tille?
> Cfare fiton e cfare humbet secili nga keta?
> Kujt i intereson ky studim edhe nese eshte i vertete?
> Ptuuuu
> Race mu.ti


Shqiptaret duhet te mesojne historine e tyre me te mirat dhe te keqijat e saj. 

Dikush qe sot eshte perkrahes i Sali Bershes apo Edi Rames nuk mund te shkruaje historine vetem me anet negative apo vetem pozitive te dikujt pasi nuk do pasqyronte realitetin.

Saliu shkaterroi Shqiperine ne 97 por eshte fakt qe pas 2005 Saliu ka bere jashtezakonisht shume per Shqiperine.

Edi Rama ne 2000 ishte i vetmi kokekrisur qe do merrte persiper inisiativa te tilla si prishja e ndertimeve pa leje qe i dha fryme Tiranes por nga ana tjeter ka lobuar kundra Shqiperise per inate personale ndaj PD-se.

Historia eshte e bukur dhe reale kur ngjarjet tregohen me ngjyra dhe jo te bardha apo te zeza sic i ke mesuar ti dhe une ne komunizem.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Po rumuni e ka bere drakulen hero kombetar?
Se keshtu heroi i vampirave e dime qe eshte ai.

----------


## 2043

> Shqiptaret duhet te mesojne historine e tyre me te mirat dhe te keqijat e saj. 
> 
> Dikush qe sot eshte perkrahes i Sali Bershes apo Edi Rames nuk mund te shkruaje historine vetem me anet negative apo vetem pozitive te dikujt pasi nuk do pasqyronte realitetin.
> 
> Saliu shkaterroi Shqiperine ne 97 por eshte fakt qe pas 2005 Saliu ka bere jashtezakonisht shume per Shqiperine.
> 
> Edi Rama ne 2000 ishte i vetmi kokekrisur qe do merrte persiper inisiativa te tilla si prishja e ndertimeve pa leje qe i dha fryme Tiranes por nga ana tjeter ka lobuar kundra Shqiperise per inate personale ndaj PD-se.
> 
> Historia eshte e bukur dhe reale kur ngjarjet tregohen me ngjyra dhe jo te bardha apo te zeza sic i ke mesuar ti dhe une ne komunizem.


Faktet e tua jane te gjitha te reme. Kjo tregon se historia shkruhet mbrapsh edhe nga ata qe e jetojne nga afer e jo me pas  600 vjetesh.

----------


## illyrian rex

Dy tituj bombastik qe ngacmojne lexusin qe te lexoj brendesine e shkrimit.

Titulli i pare 'Lufta e Skenderbeut, hakmarrje personale'. 
Kur lexojme ne brendesi te tekstit, pavaresisht pumpimit artificial te rolit dhe ndikimit te atyre qe kryenin punen e ambasadoreve ne ate kohe, nga ana e Lubonjes, ne menyre qe burimi te duket sa me serioz, kuptojme se e gjitha kjo eshte e bazuar ne nje raport te nje ambasadori te Papes. ne raportimin e pare ai e pershkruan Skenderbeun si 'infidel' dhe thote se ai po lufton per hakmarrje personale. Ne raportin e dyte, vetem pak dite me vone, i njejti ambasador e pershkruan Skenderbeun si te krishter! A nuk eshte pak e quditshme kjo? Kaq shpejt paska reflektuar Skenderbeu?

Gomari Lubonja, i cili mundohet me mish e me shpirte per epitetin 'flamurtar i mendimit ndryshe', ne konkurrence me te ndjerin Klosi e ca te tjere, nuk e kupton se behej fjale per politika perjashtuese te Papatit per te gjithe ata qe nuk i bindeshin, apo qe ai mendonte se nuk i bindeshin. Pra, ai qe paska luftuar per hakmarrje personale me vone, pas forcimit te marrdhenieve me krishterimin, u shpall 'atleta kristi'!

Te gjithe e dijme se historia perseritet. E njejta u perserit edhe gjate viteve '90 te shekullit te kaluar, ku Ibrahim Rugova u desh te vizitoj Papen dhe te negocioj/loboj per clirimin e Kosoves. U kerkuan garanci te ndryshme, si ajo e ndertimit te katedrales ne qender te kryeqytetit te Kosoves, dhe dyshohet, e perseris dyshohet, konvertimi i tij ne religjionin katolik, ne menyre qe te fitohet perkrahja e Papes per sulmet ajrore dhe clirimin e Kosoves. 

Titulli i dyte - "Politikanet shqiptare po e perdorin Skenderbeun"
Ky titull qendron me te drejte dhe nuk eshte asgje e re per ne qe i njohim politikanet tane. Nuk nevojitet nje njeri si Oliver Jens Shmit qe te na tregoj neve se cka jane ne gjendje te bejne politikanet tane per konsum te mbrendshem. U (keq)perdor emri i Skenderbeut, po (keq)perdoret ai i Adem Jasharit e Ibrahim Rugoves...e do te vazhdojne te keqperdoren edhe ne te ardhmen me qellim fititm e poenave politik. Ne shkrimin e dyte verehet nje uri e papare nga ana e intervistuesit qe, nga i intervistuari, te nxjerre ndonje konkluze bombastike...e cila do ti sherbente edhe me fuqishem kauzes se tyre per cmitizimin e figures se Skenderbeut dhe rolit te tij te shqiptaret...por qe fatkeqesisht per ta, Shmit nuk iu ofroi dicka me shume se qe kishte ofruar ne intervistat e mehershme heret.

p.s. pse duhet te hapen 100 tema me te njejten tematike?!!!

----------


## angmokio

> Faktet e tua jane te gjitha te reme. Kjo tregon se historia shkruhet mbrapsh edhe nga ata qe e jetojne nga afer e jo me pas  600 vjetesh.


E thene prej teje qe je i politizuar familjerisht nuk pres tjeter pergjigje.

Ndaj historia Shqiperise duhet te rishikohet sepse eshte shkruajtur sipas interesave dhe jo realitetit.

----------


## the admiral

_"kujt i intereson nje studim i tille edhe nese eshte i vertete?"_ thote ai me lart. haha

historia duhet te njihet. duhet te mesohet. por reale e jo e rreme.

personalisht jam indoktrinuar me ate mendimin se skenderbeu eshte heroi yne kombetar dhe fale dashurise per atdheun eshte munduar t'i beje balle perandorise osmane. pranoj se ky version me ka pelqyer.

por nese kjo nuk eshte e verteta, te verteten do te deshiroja ta njihja.

----------


## Milkway

> _"kujt i intereson nje studim i tille edhe nese eshte i vertete?"_ thote ai me lart. haha
> 
> historia duhet te njihet. duhet te mesohet. por reale e jo e rreme.
> 
> personalisht jam indoktrinuar me ate mendimin se skenderbeu eshte heroi yne kombetar dhe fale dashurise per atdheun eshte munduar t'i beje balle perandorise osmane. pranoj se ky version me ka pelqyer.
> 
> por nese kjo nuk eshte e verteta, te verteten do te deshiroja ta njihja.


Nuk eshte met pelqyme , eshte me te verteta . 

Nese Skenderbeu paska luftu per interesa te veta , si pati mundesi te kete gjithe shqiptarin mbas veti ? 

Tendencat serbo-arabe-turko mundohen ta shpallin Skenderbeun si jo kombetar dhe te paraqesin lidhjet turko-shqiptare si vellazerore (edhe ky hapesi i temes eshte njelloj asi m*ti qe me apo pa dijeni pretendon kete) . 

Ndoshta nuk eshte 100% e sakte historia jone ....por e kujt eshte ?? 

Neve si popull na ka humb dinjiteti , ne e kem humb rrugen mes oborri , qohet njani thot Skenderbeu eshte tradhtar dhe ofron kishe "fakte" dhe me shumice shkojne e i besojne , tjetri thot Nene Tereza ska bere kurgjo dhe sduhet te futet ne listen e heronjeve , te tjeret me shumice turren si mizat mbas m**** , dhe tashti kan dalur njerze qe edhe Adem Jasharin e gjykojne si te cmendur pse sakrifikoi veten dhe familjen . 

Une prej kti populli asgje nuk pres , perderisa nuk e lindim nje Hitler qe tna drejtoj ne rrugen qe kemi qene.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> E thene prej teje qe je i politizuar familjerisht nuk pres tjeter pergjigje.
> 
> Ndaj historia Shqiperise duhet te rishikohet sepse eshte shkruajtur sipas interesave dhe jo realitetit.


*Ymer Haxhi PRIZRENI(1826-1886)

Veprimtar i shquar i Lëvizjes Kombëtare, një nga udhëheqësit kryesorë të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe kryetar i qeverisë së përkohshme të formuar në periudhën e fundit të saj.

Pasi kreu studimet për teologji islamike, punoi në medresenë e Prizrenit ku u shqua qysh herët si përkrahës i shtresave të ulëta kundër padrejtësive të administratës osmane. Sapo filloi Lufta Ruso-turke (1877-1878), u ngrit së bashku me patriotë të tjerë shqiptarë për të mbrojtur tërësinë territoriale të Shqipërisë dhe për të kërkuar të drejtat e saj kombëtare. Organizoi komisionin e vetëmbrojtjes për sanxhakun e Prizrenit, i cili, si dhe komisionet e tjera që u formuan në Kosovë, mori përsipër të kundërshtonte synimet aneksioniste të Serbisë dhe të sistemonte muhaxhirët e shumtë që u dëbuan nga ushtria serbe.

Më 1877 u zgjodh deputet në parlamentin e dytë osman. Po atë vit hyri dhe në Komitetin Qendror të Stambollit që u formua nën kryesinë e Abdyl Frashërit, me të cilin u lidh deri në fund. Në pranverë të vitit 1878 kryesoi komisionin që organizoi në Prizren mbledhjen e Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm, i cili themeloi Lidhjen Shqiptare. Kuvendi e zgjodhi Ymer Prizrenin anëtar të Këshillit të Përgjithshëm në gjirin e të cilit u rreshtua krahas patriotëve të rrymës radikale. Në tetor 1879 u zgjodh kryetar i Lidhjes Shqiptare, kurse në janar të vitit 1881, kryetar i qeverisë së përkohshme autonome. Si kryetar i saj drejtoi veprimtarinë politike që çoi në vendosjen e administratës shqiptare në vilajetin e Kosovës dhe në organizimin e qëndresës së armatosur të Lidhjes kundër ushtrive osmane në pranverë të vitit 1881.

Pas shtypjes së Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, Ymer Prizreni u arratis për të mos rënë në dorë të autoriteteve osmane. U vendos në Ulqin dhe nuk pranoi të kthehej, megjithëse sulltani ja morri jeten dhe Vdiq në Ulqin ku gjendet dhe varri i tij*.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

*Ne qershor te vitit katastrofik 1466 Skenderbeu i shkruan Papes Piu te II se osmanet kishin rrembyer 30 000 njerez nga Arberia,mbreti Ferdinad i Napolit,qe ishte i mireinformuar,fliste per rreth 20 000 te deportuar nje shifer kjo qe konfirmohet edhe nga ana e sulltanit prej Kritobulosit,po ne te njejtin vit burimet osmane flasim per 7000 deri ne 7500 arber te vrare.Pas pushtimit osman dmth pas ketyre humbjeve te renda njerezore nga luftimet dhe skklaverimi,nenpunesit osmane rregjistronin ne pjesen lindore te sundimit te dikurshem te Skenderbeut,ne krahinen e Dibres,edhe rreth 11 000 vete (1466/67).Po te perfytyrojme qe popullata e kishte marre veten ne shtatedhjete vitet e shkuara deri ne krijimin e rregjistrit tjeter tatimor,perllogaritet populata e Dibres para pushtimit ne rreth 44 000 banore,atehere do te kete ndodhur ,me rreth 30 000 viktima, nje humbje popullate prej 75% e me 20 000 te deportuar dhe 7000 te vrare mberrihet nje perqindje e ngjashme.Biografi i Mehmetit te II Kritobulos njofton vec kesaj se shume nga pasuesit e Skenderbeut pranonin me mire te vrisnin veten sesa tu nenshtroheshin osmanve,asgje nuk tregon ne menyre me dramatike vendosmerine e kryengritesve.Sulltani kishte bere te vriteshin a te deportoheshin gati tre te katertat e popullsise ne pjesen lindore te treves kryengritese,prefshire ketu pleq,gra dhe femije.Ne Perendim,rreth Krujes,ai kishte shkaterruar rreth 75% te fshatrave.Asnje rajon tjeter i Ballkanit nuk kishte perjetuar si pasoje e pushtimit osman nje katastrofe te tille demografike.Ne 1467*

----------


## 2043

> E thene prej teje qe je i politizuar familjerisht nuk pres tjeter pergjigje.
> 
> Ndaj historia Shqiperise duhet te rishikohet sepse eshte shkruajtur sipas interesave dhe jo realitetit.


Ty kukull sex shoopi nuk ta zuri njeri ne goje familjen.
Ki kujdes sepse di te te pergjigjem me mire sesa ta merr ty mendja.
Cila eshte e verteta historike e para 600 vjeteve?
Ajo qe thote dikush nisur nga nje fjale e vetme apo dhjetra dokumenta qe vertetojne te kunderten?
Une mund te kem dyshimet e mija apo pakenaqsine time ndaj vepres se Skenderbeut, por nuk jam idiot qe te hedh poshte heroin tone kombetar ne prag te pervjetorit te 100 te shpalljes se shtetit tim
Politizimi im apo i yti nk e ben antar partie Skenderbeun or ti shoq.por ti ngateron .arin me dollarin.

----------


## shofer

cfar prisni nga nje vlleh i matufepsur si tos lubonja?
mjafton te vini re menyren si shikon, shikim skizofreni.

----------


## yllbardh

Si kundër-përgjigje ndaj Lubonjës me shokë të tij që kanë marrë përsipër detyrën e shkatërrimit të figurave kombëtare, arsyeja e luftës së Skënderbeut me otomanët mundë të gjindet tek letër-këmbimi i të mësipër përmendurit me sulltanin.

Kjo është letra që Murati i dërgon Skënderbeut.


_“Murati, Perandor i turqve dhe Princ i Lindjes, ty, Skanderbeg, njeriu ma mosmirënjohës në botë. Nuk mund të përshëndes as më shum as pak, duke qenë se ti u bane anmik për vdekje i kunorës sime, ndërsa të rritsha me dashuni, si të ishte biri im, duke u mundue gjithmobnë për me të nderue e me të ngritë në pozita të mëdha e të nalta, siç baj me miqtë e më dashamirët e mij. Ti u rebelove e më ke shkaktue shumë dame, siç e di vetë dhe siç është njohur nga bota mbarë. Unë nuk mund ta marrë me mend se si shkoi kjo punë; ndofta për fatin se nuk ta ktheva shtetin prindëror ose pse ti gjithmonë ke pas qëllim që të mohosh fenë e Profetit Muhamed dhe të kthehsh (siç ke veprue) në fenë kristiane, për të humbë shpirtin tand.
Por s’ka dyshim, se po ta kisha ditë dëshirën tande, do të kisha ba gjithçka ti dëshroje, sepse ti e di mirë (siç shpesh të kam thanë) që unë kam dëshirue së tepërmi me të plotësue çdo kërkesë. ... vazhdon më tutje .....Në Adrianopol më 16 Qershor 1444."_

Kjo letër vazhdon edhe më gjatë por le të ndalemi këtu. Se Murati do t'ia plotësonte dëshirën e Skënderbeut sic ai shpesh i kishte thënë Skënderbeut, duke e mbajtur atë pranë veti me premtime se do t'ia rikthente trojet atërore. Premtim të cilin vetë sulltani e nuk e mbajti duke emëruar një guvernator turk në vend të Skënderbeut.
Më poshtë keni edhe përgjigjen e Skënderbeut.

_ 
“Gjergj Kastrioti, i quejtun Skanderbeg, Princ i Shqiptarëve, i çon të fala të shumta Sulltan Muratit, Princit të Turqve dhe Perandorit të Lindjes. Prej shërbëtorit dhe ambasadorit tand, Hajredinit, e mora letrën që më kishe nisë, ku fillimisht ti më thoje se nuk mund të më jepshe as shumë dhe as pak të fala, sepse unë të qenkam rebelue dhe sepse unë të paskam ba (siç thue) shumë dame. Po të përgjigjem: megjithëse, çdo gja që kam ba kundër teje ngjan sikur të jetë ba prej ndonjë anmiku, të them, se çdo herë që ti do t’i shikosh punët me synin e arsyes, në këtë rast, se çka e sa asht krye prej meje unë gjykoj se jam tregue (jo anmik) por shumë mik. Për këtë, them, se asgja nuk do të t’ishte e vështirë të bahej, të cilën unë të mos e bajsha, por që të mos ishte kundër vullnetit të Zotit. E për sa thashë, duhet të bindesh, ngase unë pretendoj të jem mik. Por në qoftë se ti ankohesh se unë kam rifitue lirinë time, me shtetin e tim eti, gabohesh, sepse nuk mendoj të të kem fye, sepse më takon vetëm mue dhe jo ty, dhe jam përpjek të baj çka i takon nderit tim. Në qoftë se turqit, ushtarët e tu, që rrinë në viset e Shqipnisë, erdhën kundër meje që të luftojnë me armë në dorë, a nuk ishte e drejta ime me luftue kundër atyne që donin të më sulmonin? E në qoftë se e përvetësova atë pjesë, sepse i munda me trimërinë time, faji nuk është i imi, por i tyne, ose i atij që i shtyni kundër meje. E pse unë kam thye ushtrinë tande, të komandueme nga Ali Pasha, nuk besoj se kam veprue kundër detyrës sime, duke qenë se unë po mbrohesha nga ai që po më sulmonte. Së fundi, në qoftë se unë e braktisa fenë e Muhamedit, e u ktheva në fenë time të vërtetë të Jezu Krishtit, jam i sigurtë që kam zgjedhë anën ma të mirë: sepse tue zbatue mësimet e tij të shenjta, jam i bindun se shpirti im do të shpëtojë dhe jo (siç thue) të humbë. Prandaj të lutem, që për shpëtimin e shpirtit tand, të dëgjosh prej meje një këshillë shumë të mirë. Po të lexosh me kujdes Kuranin, d.m.th., përmbledhjen e mësimeve hyjnore, do të kuptosh se cili prej nesh e ka gabim. Nga kjo kam shpresë se në qoftë se ti do të arrijsh të gjykosh gjithçka drejt dhe të bindesh nga arsyeja, do të pranosh fenë shumë të shenjtë të Krishtenë, e vetmja në të cilën të gjithë njerëzit kërkojnë shpëtim, shpëtojnë, e jashtë saj çdokush tjetër sikterroset. Dhashtë Zoti që ti të pranojsh që të ndriçojë Shpirti i Shënjtë e të vijsh e të pagëzohesh e të fillojsh me jetue si i krishtenë. Atëhere, unë, do të kisha kënaqësi me të njoh si Princin ma të madh të Botës e me t’u ba (siç kam qenë) një shërbëtor i mirë dhe mik. Për këtë ti do të bindesh shumë mirë, kur të shikojsh se sa me sinqeritet dhe mirësi unë të ftoj me të shpëtue shpirtin, për lavdinë dhe madhështinë e shtetit tand. Prandaj tuj të thanë, se megjithë se jam përpjek të mbrohem nga ty dhe nga forcat e tua, të mbetem mik, tue të premtue se kurdo që të bajsh atë që të këshillova, pra që të kthehesh i krishtenë, unë do të rikthej jo vetëm atë pjesë të Shqipnisë që ti më kërkon, por edhe gjithçka unë mbaj e kam në këtë botë dhe do të jem gjithnjë shërbëtori yt i mirë. Përndryshe, të jesh i sigurtë, se unë nuk mundem, nuk due dhe nuk detyrohem, për shumë shkaqe dhe aryse, që të pranoj ato që ti shkruen. Kryesisht pse turqit nuk e mbajnë kurrë besën ndaj të krishtenëve dhe janë fqinj të këqinj të tyne, e nuk due që të rrezikoj e humbas atë që Zoti më ka dhanë. Prandaj mos u fodullos për sa më thue që me ta rikthye atë pjesë të Shqipnis që ti u ke marrë të tjerëve e jo babës sim. Ato vise që ti vetë thue se kanë qenë të të krishtenëve, edhe të mos kishin qenë të prindit tim, meqense unë jam një Princ i Krishtenë, më takojnë mue dhe jo ty. Si rrjedhim, asht ma se e volitshme dhe e arsyeshme që nji i krishtenë të zotnojë atë që ka qenë e të krishtenëve (mbasi nuk kanë një Princ të tyne) dhe jo ti, që ke një fe tjetër kundërshtare.Aq ma tepër më takojn mue, sepse i kam marrë me të drejtë e me armë në dorë. Duke qenë se ti don me përvetësue ato që kanë qenë të të krishtenëve, dhe jo të pafeve, duhet të bahesh i krishtenë, siç të lutem e të këshilloj, prandaj përsëri të lutem që të pagëzohesh, përndryshe unë do të përndjek dhe do të jem anmik për vdekje i yti. Shpresoj me rimarrë sa më parë gjithçka që ti ke marrë nga pronat e të krishtenëve e jo që unë me të lëshue një pëllambë tokë. ..... edhe kjo letër vazhdon më tutje..... Nga kampi ynë më 14 Korrik 1444”._

Me këto të theksuara përgjigje tjetër nuk nevojitet të kërkohet për shkakun e luftës me otomanët, por për ata që duanë të shohin vetëm atë që atyre iu pëlqen natyrisht se edhe këtu shumë lehtë mundë të gjendet fakti se Skënderbeu me të vërtet bëri një luftë hakmarrje. Sepse historia, e cila është një nga shkencat më abstrakte shumë lehtë mundë të rishkruhet që t'i shërbej qëllimeve të atyre që shkruajnë atë nga se e vetmja gjë që kërkohet këtu është që të mos merren parasysh të gjitha faktet. 
Nuk thuhet për shkaka ajo thënia se: "historia është shkruajtur nga sunduesi" dhe sundues të historisë shqiptare sot janë vetë shqiptarët, kështu që mos bjeni aq lehtë në grackën që e disave që nuk ia duan të mirën shqiptarëve.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Schmitt: Lufta e Skënderbeut, hakmarrje personale


Tentim per denigrim te historise se shqipetareve...

Perndryshe, shumica e luftrave te vogla dhe te medha (dhe miteve) historike, edhe e atyre qe kane rendesi te vecante per kombin dhe shtetin mund te interpretohen nga kenveshtrime te ndryshme.

Titulli apo teza "_Lufta e Skënderbeut, hakmarrje personale_" nuk e ben Skenderbeun me te parendesishem per shqipetaret e sotem. Sepse, asnje nga kombet e vogla, madje as shume nga kombet e medha, ne ate kohe nuk kane poseduar vetedije aq te zhvilluar nacionale, te krahasueshme me sot...

Qellimi i interpretimeve dhe tezave te tilla, nese nuk jane vetem interpretime dhe teza alternative, mund te jete mohimi ne pergjithesi i cfardo roli te vlefshem historik te shqipetareve si komunitet dhe nacion...



"_Historia eshte genjeshter me te cilen pajtohemi_" 
Voltaire

----------


## Edvin83

> *Schmitt: Lufta e Skënderbeut, hakmarrje personale*
> 
> Gazeta Panorama
> 8 October, 2012
> 
> Fatos Lubonja
> 
> Ka qenë vërtet një atlet i krishterimit apo një aventurier e një hakmarrës?   
> 
> Deri vonë, askush nuk guxonte ta vinte këtë në dyshim për Heroin tonë Kombëtar, Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu. Disa vite më parë, historiani Oliver Jens Schmitt, në një vepër të tij kushtuar *Gjergj Kastriotit, ndër të tjera servirte edhe një dokument, sipas të cilit lufta e tij kundër Sulltanit sishte gjë tjetër veçse hakmarrje personale ndaj vrasjes së të atit*.


Kjo propagandë duhet të ndalohet! Është si propaganda e disa grupeve që thonë se Holokausti nuk ka ndodhur kurrë.

Të shpifësh e të gënjesh, nuk do të thotë që duhet të të besojnë njerëzit. Artikulli na thotë që Skënderbeu luftoi kundra sulltanit për t'u hakmarrë kundra vrasjes së të atit. Cilit at? Gjon Kastriotit, apo na ka Gjergj Kastrioti ndonjë at tjetër që nuk e njohim? Jo për gjë, por Gjon Kastrioti, i ati i Skënderbeut, ka vdekur në shtrat, me priftin te koka, dhe ka vdekur nga pleqëria e nuk e ka vrarë njeri. 

*Mjaft më me këto shpifje! I lutem moderatorëve ta heqin këtë temë se ka shumë këtu që nuk e dinë as se kush është i ati i Gjergjit, e i marrin për të vërteta këto gjepura.*

----------


## Sami Hyseni

> Si kundër-përgjigje ndaj Lubonjës me shokë të tij që kanë marrë përsipër detyrën e shkatërrimit të figurave kombëtare, arsyeja e luftës së Skënderbeut me otomanët mundë të gjindet tek letër-këmbimi i të mësipër përmendurit me sulltanin.
> 
> Kjo është letra që Murati i dërgon Skënderbeut.
> 
> 
> _Murati, Perandor i turqve dhe Princ i Lindjes, ty, Skanderbeg, njeriu ma mosmirënjohës në botë. Nuk mund të përshëndes as më shum as pak, duke qenë se ti u bane anmik për vdekje i kunorës sime, ndërsa të rritsha me dashuni, si të ishte biri im, duke u mundue gjithmobnë për me të nderue e me të ngritë në pozita të mëdha e të nalta, siç baj me miqtë e më dashamirët e mij. Ti u rebelove e më ke shkaktue shumë dame, siç e di vetë dhe siç është njohur nga bota mbarë. Unë nuk mund ta marrë me mend se si shkoi kjo punë; ndofta për fatin se nuk ta ktheva shtetin prindëror ose pse ti gjithmonë ke pas qëllim që të mohosh fenë e Profetit Muhamed dhe të kthehsh (siç ke veprue) në fenë kristiane, për të humbë shpirtin tand.
> Por ska dyshim, se po ta kisha ditë dëshirën tande, do të kisha ba gjithçka ti dëshroje, sepse ti e di mirë (siç shpesh të kam thanë) që unë kam dëshirue së tepërmi me të plotësue çdo kërkesë. ... vazhdon më tutje .....Në Adrianopol më 16 Qershor 1444."_
> 
> Kjo letër vazhdon edhe më gjatë por le të ndalemi këtu. Se Murati do t'ia plotësonte dëshirën e Skënderbeut sic ai shpesh i kishte thënë Skënderbeut, duke e mbajtur atë pranë veti me premtime se do t'ia rikthente trojet atërore. Premtim të cilin vetë sulltani e nuk e mbajti duke emëruar një guvernator turk në vend të Skënderbeut.
> ...



Yllbardh, kete leter e kam lexuar edhe me heret, dhe ajo qe me ka ra ne sy eshte: gjithkund, permendet perkatesia apo pronesia E KRISHTERE, askund Shqipetare apo Arberore apo... apo...Pasatj, shkruan: "...jo vetem ate pjese te Shqiperise...". Per cilen pjese e ka fjalen? Jo, per tere Shqiperine???...

Me mire do te ishte te mos e silleshe fare kete leter, i nderuar...

----------


## angmokio

> Kjo propagandë duhet të ndalohet! Është si propaganda e disa grupeve që thonë se Holokausti nuk ka ndodhur kurrë.
> 
> Të shpifësh e të gënjesh, nuk do të thotë që duhet të të besojnë njerëzit. Artikulli na thotë që Skënderbeu luftoi kundra sulltanit për t'u hakmarrë kundra vrasjes së të atit. Cilit at? Gjon Kastriotit, apo na ka Gjergj Kastrioti ndonjë at tjetër që nuk e njohim? Jo për gjë, por Gjon Kastrioti, i ati i Skënderbeut, ka vdekur në shtrat, me priftin te koka, dhe ka vdekur nga pleqëria e nuk e ka vrarë njeri. 
> 
> *Mjaft më me këto shpifje! I lutem moderatorëve ta heqin këtë temë se ka shumë këtu që nuk e dinë as se kush është i ati i Gjergjit, e i marrin për të vërteta këto gjepura.*


Ty prandaj te hoqen si moderator sepse je i pallogjikshem.

Ky artikull nuk eshte shkrim i angmokio-s por i atyre qe e njohin historine me mire se ty e se une.

Forumi Shqiptar e respekton shprehjen e lire dhe shtypin e perditshem ne Shqiperi. Nese nje lajm i tille del nga nje Gazete Prestigjioze Shqiptare atehere meriton respektin dhe nga forumi Shqiptar.

Ti dhe shume te tjere ketu jeni mesuar me shprehjet monotone pse e hapni kete teme e pse e hapni ate teme? Forumi Shqiptar prandaj eshte forumi me i madh Shqiptar sepse i jep te drejten kujtdo te shprehe mendimin e tij sa kohe qe ai mendim nuk bie ndesh me rregullat e forumit.

----------


## Edvin83

> Ty prandaj te hoqen si moderator sepse je i pallogjikshem.
> 
> Ky artikull nuk eshte shkrim i angmokio-s por i atyre qe e njohin historine me mire se ty e se une.
> 
> Forumi Shqiptar e respekton shprehjen e lire dhe shtypin e perditshem ne Shqiperi. Nese nje lajm i tille del nga nje Gazete Prestigjioze Shqiptare atehere meriton respektin dhe nga forumi Shqiptar.
> 
> Ti dhe shume te tjere ketu jeni mesuar me shprehjet monotone pse e hapni kete teme e pse e hapni ate teme? Forumi Shqiptar prandaj eshte forumi me i madh Shqiptar sepse i jep te drejten kujtdo te shprehe mendimin e tij sa kohe qe ai mendim nuk bie ndesh me rregullat e forumit.


Nëse në Gazetën Shqiptare del një artikull ku thuhet se Muhamedi nuk ka ekzistuar, dhe se Papa Gjon Palin e vranë në dhomën e tij, ty si të duket? Apo të shkruaj se Sali Berisha e Edi Rama nuk kanë ekzistuar kurrë, por janë krijime të mediave. Siç të thashë, të sjellësh rrena e shpifje, edhe kur ato kanë dalë nga një gazetë, nuk lejohet. Babai i Gjergj Kastriotit nuk është vrarë. Mjaft më me rrena!

----------


## pirro10

Schmid - nje historian qe do te leje nam me heronjte e te tjereve. Le te merret me mire me heronjte austriake, le te kujtoje Princin Ferdinand qe e brane serbet dhe per shkak te saj filloi lufta e pare boterore.
Schmid historiani qe eshte paguar nga fqinjet per te hedhur balte mbi Heroin Tone kombetar.

 E kane fajin edhe historianet tane te cilet nuk dine te bejne replika me kete palo historian.
Schmid nuk e ka lexuar as Barletin as Nolin, as Kristo Frasherin qe kane shkruajtur dhe kane mbrojtur doktoraturat per kete histori.

----------

